# Powerpoint Folie aus Excel per Befehlsschaltfläche starten



## rakede (28. Oktober 2011)

Hallo,

ich suche nach einer Möglichkeit, um durch einen Klick auf eine Befehlsschaltfläche in Excel in eine bestimmte Folie einer Powerpoint Präsentation zu gelangen, und zwar direkt in den Präsentationsmodus, d.h. ohne das Bearbeitungsmenü sehen zu können. Anschließend soll Powerpoint über eine weitere Befehlsschaltfläche in der Präsentation wieder geschlossen werden können. Ich benötige also einen VBA Code für die Excel Schaltfläche und für die Powerpoint Schaltfläche. Ich habe schon viele Sachen versucht, aber davon hat nichts zum gewünschten Ergebnis geführt. Mit dem folgenden Befehl kann man per Klick auf den Button in Excel die gewünschte Datei öffnen, aber man befindet sich im Bearbeitungsmodus von Powerpoint und es wird nur die erste Folie gezeigt:

Private Sub CommandButton1_Click()

Dim PowerPoint As Object
    Set PowerPoint = CreateObject("powerpoint.Application")
    PowerPoint.Visible = True
    PowerPoint.Presentations.Open Filename:="c:\....\Abr.ppt"

End Sub

Ich wäre für jede Hilfestellung dankbar.

MfG


----------



## vfl_freak (28. Oktober 2011)

Moin,

eventl. hilft Dir dieser Link weiter :
http://www.office-loesung.de/ftopic4781_0_0_asc.php

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## rakede (28. Oktober 2011)

Hallo Klaus,

danke für die schnelle Antwort, aber dein Link bringt mich leider nicht weiter, da ich schon möchte, dass sich die Powerpoint Präsentation extern öffnet und nich in der Excel Tabelle. Ich habe gerade meine Datei einfach als .ppsx gespeichert und dann meinen Pfad angepasst zu:

PowerPoint.Presentations.Open Filename:="c:\....\Abr.ppsx"

Dann wird auch direkt der Präsentationsmodus gestartet, d.h. ohne die Bearbeitungsfläche. Jetzt fehlt im Prinzip nur noch der Verweis auf eine bestimmte Folie der Präsentation und der "Beenden" Button in der Präsentationsfolie selbst. 

Hilfestellung wäre super 

mfg


----------



## vfl_freak (28. Oktober 2011)

Moin,

ok, ich hatte nur mal kurz nach OLE-Befehlen gegoggled, weil denke, dass Du Dich orrientierst !
Allerdings bin nun auch kein großer Powerpoint-Experte ;-)

Hier noch einige weitere Links, die sich mit diesem Thema beschäftigen :
http://www.jinksinc.com/JTMOther/JTMAutomation.shtm
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/q222929/
http://support.microsoft.com/kb/q265385/

Sollte zum Beenden nicht einfach sowas wie

```
PowerPoint.Presentations.Close
// oder
PowerPoint.Presentations.Exit
```
reichen ?

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## rakede (28. Oktober 2011)

Ok, ich arbeite die Links gleich mal durch. Aber das Problem bei deinem Code zum beenden (Für Powerpoint) ist, dass nur die Präsentation geschlossen wird, das Programm Powerpoint hingegen bleibt noch geöffnet. Ich bräuchte einen Button, sodass das gesamte Programm schließst, oder eben den Doppelklick in der Präsentation so verändern, dass das Programm komplett schließt und nicht nur die Präsi


----------



## vfl_freak (28. Oktober 2011)

Moin,



rakede hat gesagt.:


> Ok, ich arbeite die Links gleich mal durch. Aber das Problem bei deinem Code zum beenden (Für Powerpoint) ist, dass nur die Präsentation geschlossen wird, das Programm Powerpoint hingegen bleibt noch geöffnet. Ich bräuchte einen Button, sodass das gesamte Programm schließst, oder eben den Doppelklick in der Präsentation so verändern, dass das Programm komplett schließt und nicht nur die Präsi




jau, hast Recht 

Aber da ja "*PowerPoint*" Dein Objekt ist, sollte es dann vlt. doch auf eine dieser Weisen gehen :

```
PowerPoint.Close / .Exit / .Quit
```

Gruß
Klaus


----------



## rakede (28. Oktober 2011)

Hallo nochmal,

danke nochmal für deine Infos, aber das mit Powerpoint.Quit funktioniert nicht, d.h. meine Präsentationsfolie wird geöffnet aber dann sofort wieder geschlossen. Das ist echt ein Problem ...
Meine Folie öffnet sich auf dem ganzen Bildschirm, nach einem Doppelklick jauf die Folie verbleibt aber noch die Powerpoint Benutzeroberfläche .... es wäre super, wenn jemand eine Lösung für dieses Problem kennt.

MfG


----------

